# '67 GTO Red Fender Liners



## TempestTamer (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello Fellow Goatsters, My '67 convertible is going thru a frame off restoration right now. I'm hoping to have it back by Summer 2021. In the mean time, there are some items I'm going to address myself while the professionals take care of the bulk of the restoration. My car came from the factory with the existing red fender liners (PHS Documented). I've read other posts from a few years back that suggest if these can be restored, they would add more to the value of the car than if I purchased reproductions. Although, I'm really leaning toward the reproductions because the car is really going to look like a brand new, stock '67 GTO. I don't think the local shows I go to will care whether they're new or old. How to judges at a national GTO show view the tired, pitted originals vs. pristine reproductions?
Is there any literature available to show how these liners should be installed? 
Have any of you restored them or, had them restored? Any tips, procedures?
Thank you!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

dammm
those are so bitchin'
I miss my 70 W-30


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

Those shout "Don't mess with me!"


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

Not sure about the current judging on the 67's, it's been 20 years since I judged 67's at the Nationals. Regardless of which way you go the PHS documentation showing it came with them is the big deal. If it was my car I would restore and repaint the originals.


----------



## TempestTamer (Apr 26, 2010)

Jerry H. said:


> Not sure about the current judging on the 67's, it's been 20 years since I judged 67's at the Nationals. Regardless of which way you go the PHS documentation showing it came with them is the big deal. If it was my car I would restore and repaint the originals.


Jerry, thanks for your input. I guess I can see how well I can restore them first. Buying the reproductions would be Plan 'B'.


----------



## TempestTamer (Apr 26, 2010)

Jerry, After searching the WWW, looks like 3M has some products that will help with plastic restoration. For anyone who may be trying to repair plastic bumpers, body parts or in my case red fender liners, attached is YouTube video. I'll let you know how my fender liners turn out once I get the materials needed.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

FWIW,
Here are some old (poor) copies of copies of installation sheets not sure they're of help.
If it were me I would put the OE away and go with the new repros, but that's just me.
As much as I've always thought the RFL were cool, I couldn't bring my self to install them on my Reef Turquoise '66.
Too Christmasy for my taste 😉

Cheers.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Who is making reproductions of this part? I can't seem to find them.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Maybe soda blasting them. Call up some blasters in your area, they may have a solution for you that cleans them up with minimal damage and minimal cost vs new.....then repair


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

michaelfind said:


> Who is making reproductions of this part? I can't seem to find them.


Check here: 1964-67 GTO LeMans Red Fender & Quarter Wheel Well Liners / Fender Well | eBay


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

Tempest 
I have recently repaired some plastic parts and used old plastic fender liners from newer vehicles ,
I went t a body shop and asked if hey had any liners they were going to throw away, they worked well and they already had a contour molded in them, or find a plastic bumper cover and create the piece to your desired shape with a dremel tool 
I bought a plastic repair iron/kit from HF and grafted in the piece I created
I have used the super clean(purple) to clean up the grease (wear gloves) the stuff is hard on the skin.


----------



## TempestTamer (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks everybody for your suggestions. 
GTOJunior, Thanks for the installation instructions! That's exactly what I was looking for.
RMTZ67 - Yes, there's a local dry stripping company in my area that could help with this. Good suggestion!


----------



## TempestTamer (Apr 26, 2010)

GTO Friends,
Ok.... it’s been 19 months since the restoration started on my ’67 GTO convertible. The shop is getting down to the nitty gritty which now includes installing the red fender liners. I went with some of your suggestions and bought the new set from The Parts Place. The restoration shop called me yesterday saying, during the mock up, that only one of the four had proper fit. Has anyone who’s purchased these from The Part Place had success with installation? Any tips you can share? The Parts place is saying to use carpet tape to hold the front liners. There’s no way the shop or I would do that for fear of them coming off at 70MPH.😩
Hopefully someone out there has installed these and can share their wisdom.
Thanks,
TempestTamer


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

this stuff is pretty strong, they hold the ez pass in place on the windshield


----------

